# When you read, does it become a movie playing in your head?



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

When I read, I often lose myself in a book to the point that I don't even realize I'm flipping pages. It becomes a movie of sorts, playing in my brain. The same thing happens when I'm writing. I'm curious to see how many people this happens to.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Always!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, always! And that's how I write too.


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

I've asked a few people about this, and they had no idea what I meant. I used to think it happened to everyone, and then I wondered if it was just me. I'm so happy other people know what I'm talking about!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While I can certainly have strong visuals and audios going on in my head if the author is doing his/her job right, I would say it's never like a movie: it's much better than that.  When I read, I "hear" every word and savor the good ones -- I guess one of the reasons I'm not a fast reader (not painfully slow, but definitely not anywhere near the fastest).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I certainly have some visual images while reading, but I'm not conscious of generating any sound or voices while reading. It's definitely not like a movie for me.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No...reading for me isn't like a movie, it's like reading.   it's hard to describe, I don't see the scenes or people, I internalize the words and almost feel them rather than see images....

Betsy


----------



## Sam Durrani (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, if the writing is good, words become thoughts or images.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

For the most part, yes. I tend to visualize scenes and sometimes feel like I'm a part of them. Of course, it's even stronger if I have seen the movie and then read the books.


----------



## michele97 (Dec 27, 2012)

For me, I think it's a little of both - a semi-visual creation but also a very word-based one. I have an idea of what characters and locations look like, and it's normally ruined if I then watch any adaptation of a book! Fascinating idea for a thread as it's interesting to see what both readers and writers make of this.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, I do. If the world building is good I'll sink right into that story and it plays like a movie in my mind.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Mostly, yes, it is like an internal movie. But how strong the images are depends on the writer ... some authors are far more visual and even cinematic than others, and they make the process easier and generally more powerful.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No...reading for me isn't like a movie, it's like reading.  it's hard to describe, I don't see the scenes or people, I internalize the words and almost feel them rather than see images....





Tony Richards said:


> Mostly, yes, it is like an internal movie. But how strong the images are depends on the writer ... some authors are far more visual and even cinematic than others, and they make the process easier and generally more powerful.


Agree with both quoted above. I feel the emotions as written rather than see it on a person's (actor's) face. I do see the setting though depending on the imagery provided by the author. I avoid thinking of it as a movie, because in a real movie, I find myself looking for indications that it is a movie set (he he he) or that they used a digital interface.

After reading a particularly good book (not during), that's when I sit back and evaluate - will this be good material for a movie on the big screen, a movie-for-tv/dvd, tv series, or a stage play? I factor in mass appeal, and budget hurdles, probable site locations and potential musical scores. I avoid imaginary casting for obvious reasons.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

When the writing is good, i think i visualize it in my head, but it's not the same as watching a movie. In fact, i avoid movie versions of stories because i don't want them to pollute my own imagination. 

When the writing is not-so-good, my brain struggles to concoct the image and i generally lose interest. This is the #1 reason i put down books in the middle. Well, #2 behind just bad style.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tx dartrider said:


> Agree with both quoted above. I feel the emotions as written rather than see it on a person's (actor's) face.


This. It's more like it's happening to me, I'm part of it, than like watching a movie.

Betsy


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Not exactly, but it is hard to describe. However, I do remember after reading one of Harry Potter books remembering a scene very vividly. So vividly that I thought I was remembering the movie, but I hadn't seen the movie. But usually it's more like the idea of the thing rather than a picture. Think of an impressionist painting. If I'm really engrossed in a book, it's like the medium disappears and I'm in a sense there. But it doesn't mean I usually see it in the same kind of clarity as you would a movie. I don't visualize things all that well. If you ask me to make a drawing of my house, I can draw all the parts of it, but they won't fit together into a pleasing whole. But change one small thing, and I'll notice the difference.

It's like in dreams: what I am actively focused on can be quite clear, but other things are the idea of things. It's like the mind is an overworked stagehand who makes mistakes. I remember waking up thinking "That was weird. Skyscrapers don't sway in the breeze, and are hardly ever in pastel colors." But in the dream I hadn't noticed the discrepancy.

So I don't usually have a vivid movie-like presentation, but that doesn't mean there is no presentation. Errors in the description will stand out, even if I hadn't truly visualized it.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

The books I enjoy most definitely become a movie in my head. They don't need to be highly descriptive; I can fill in the blanks on my own. And, like an earlier commenter, it's also the way I write. 

Because stories take on a visual quality for me, I find that the models pictured on book covers rarely resemble the characters I picture in my mind. I don't pay much attention to them before I start to read, but when I finish and look back at the cover, my reaction is usually, "Nah, that's not them." Does anyone else react this way or is it just me?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nope.  the "movie in my mind" concept has always confused me....  i don't understand how people turn word on a page into a picture in their mind.  guess i'm missing that switch.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I said "yes".  I have images of the characters faces, bodies, clothes, surroundings, voices, etc. as I read.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Movie, but more than a movie. I am there, watching what's going on. I am not aware of reading words, unless I am tripped up by misspellings or confusing language.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Most definitely.  A movie that I am inside of, even though I'm not really part of it.


----------



## JDHallowell (Dec 31, 2012)

Harriet Schultz said:


> The books I enjoy most definitely become a movie in my head. They don't need to be highly descriptive; I can fill in the blanks on my own. And, like an earlier commenter, it's also the way I write.
> 
> Because stories take on a visual quality for me, I find that the models pictured on book covers rarely resemble the characters I picture in my mind. I don't pay much attention to them before I start to read, but when I finish and look back at the cover, my reaction is usually, "Nah, that's not them." Does anyone else react this way or is it just me?


It's not just you.


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

Harriet Schultz said:


> The books I enjoy most definitely become a movie in my head. They don't need to be highly descriptive; I can fill in the blanks on my own. And, like an earlier commenter, it's also the way I write.
> 
> Because stories take on a visual quality for me, I find that the models pictured on book covers rarely resemble the characters I picture in my mind. I don't pay much attention to them before I start to read, but when I finish and look back at the cover, my reaction is usually, "Nah, that's not them." Does anyone else react this way or is it just me?


Completely agree! I think I like it better when there are no actual people on the cover because of this.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

No.  I must  not be into visuals.  I would like to think I more inclined to read the way people did 100 years ago before the Age of Film, engaging with the words, and not attempting to create imaginary moving pictures.

But I admit that some books seem to be written as if the authors are imaging the story played out the movie in their heads.  I guess there are a lot of readers who enjoy that style, but I find it unpalatable, and don't re-read the authors who write like that.


----------



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

For me, I'm in the room with the characters. I see some parts of the picture and everything not central to the scene disappears into a misty haze.

Only one book, War and Peace, was I living in the world. Tolstoy is a master.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm. I have no clue how to explain how I experience a book. Its not like a movie, although it is visual. But its a different kind of visual. Instead of watching a movie, I am in it. Not as the characters really, I don't body snatch.  . At least I don't think I do.  . Wow this is difficult to explain. I feel it, rather than see it. But I feel visually.   Ok, this isn't working. 

It is more of an internal experience of going on a trip while you are not in your own body, while I am emotionally connected to the characters and locations.  Ok, that sounds weird now.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Hmmm. I have no clue how to explain how I experience a book. Its not like a movie, although it is visual. But its a different kind of visual. Instead of watching a movie, I am in it. Not as the characters really, I don't body snatch. . At least I don't think I do. . Wow this is difficult to explain. I feel it, rather than see it. But I feel visually.  Ok, this isn't working.
> 
> It is more of an internal experience of going on a trip while you are not in your own body. Ok, that sounds weird now.


Yeah, I tend to see some visuals, but they're not really full animations with sound: more like periodic snapshots of scenes. I sort of hear the dialogue, but not sound effects. Whatever I do "see" and "hear", it remains subservient to the actual words, which remain first and foremost in my conscious mind: there is never any "movie" effect that even comes close to making me forget I'm reading a book. Maybe the closest I've come to that (but did not cross over into the land of technicolor) were some of the "hell ride" descriptions in Zelazny's "Amber" books -- and those sections were written in a sort of quick-cut style like the editing of an action movie, with Zelazny's vibrant imagery adding to the recipe; but I was still at all times first and foremost reading words off a page.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

For the people who see movies or become part of the story:  What happens when you read non-fiction, essays, or other writing that isn't necessarily about people, just ideas.


----------



## LT Ville (Apr 17, 2011)

This is an interesting thread. Fiction always feels like movies to me. I thought that was true for everyone. When I think of my favorite scenes from books, I don’t think of the words that were written on the paper, I think of what I saw in my head. It’s like replaying a scene from a movie only I’m there with them.

As for Geemont’s question, when I read writing that isn’t necessarily about people, it often takes me a long time to read it because I have trouble with things that I can’t visualize. I lose focus and I usually have to read the same line a few times.


----------



## garethmottram (Nov 9, 2010)

Anotherdreamer said:


> When I read, I often lose myself in a book to the point that I don't even realize I'm flipping pages. It becomes a movie of sorts, playing in my brain. The same thing happens when I'm writing. I'm curious to see how many people this happens to.


Yep, sounds and all. I write like that too and often do both with a film soundtrack playing to help set the scene. Here's a link to some of my favourites:





It's amazing how different readers "see" some of the main characters in the same book - even though we're all watching the same film in our heads - just one of the advantages of reading over film, I guess.


----------



## jaywatkins (Apr 18, 2013)

Every time.  Reading or writing.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

When I read and when I write, I always see it playing out cinematically in my head. Sometimes, if I'm reading a book with a particular tone, I will listen to appropriate instrumental music or a movie score. Same goes for writing particular scenes. I set mood-appropriate music to blaring and put it on repeat and write.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

All. The.  Time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

> When you read, does it become a movie playing in your head?


To this question, I have to say its a BIG BIG yes for me. I always imagine the events, characters, everything... in my head like it were a movie.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Absolutely.  The scenes roll out as I read...possible why I prefer lots of action or activity in a book.  I don't enjoy reading "cerebral" novels.

That being said, the exception to the movie concept is that I see the characters as described, but not distinct faces.  It's weird but I never thought about it before.


----------



## StrokerChase (Mar 4, 2012)

Half the time I'm visualizing and half the time I'm having a conversation in my head. It all depends on the scene and how much I'm into a book. Sometimes I turn over to looking at sentence structure just because I like how the author did something.


----------



## David Clarkson (Apr 20, 2013)

I think that perspective has some bearing on this. If the story is third person I am much more likely to visualise it like a movie. If it is first person, I tend to visualise it as if I am living it. Sometimes though, I just revel in the sounds of the words and enjoy the prose, which is most definitely not like how you experience a movie. All in all, it depends on the book and my own mood when reading it. Really interesting question though.


----------



## Roberto Scarlato (Nov 14, 2009)

Happens to me all the time. I can't help but picture the costumes, the camera angles, the dramatic score. It just happens naturally. Especially when I write.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I feel as if I'm part of it, I see, hear, even smell sometimes and if I'm really engrossed, it's sometimes hard to shake it off if something interrupts me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

I laugh about this especially when it comes to the adult/erotic genre. Now my question is, does the character become you while at it? Hehehe.


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

Totally, and when I write, I see it that way too. 
That's why casting is so important to me when they make movies from books. If the actors they choose don't fit my imagination, I find it hard to get into the movie.


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

MadCityWriter said:


> Most definitely. A movie that I am inside of, even though I'm not really part of it.


That's a good way of putting it - a movie that you're inside of. If we're not in the book, kind of living it, then the writer isn't really doing their job. We should identify with the characters, be there with them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder--

this is the Book Corner; responses must be from your point of view as a reader, not as an author....posting as an author will be seen as promotion and will be removed, sorry!

Betsy


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

The fact that a book becomes a movie in my head is EXACTLY what I love about reading!


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

The quality of the movie in my head seems dependent upon the style of the author and that is how I judge good style.  It is the immersion factor for me.  Technical books are not movies in my head.  History books can go either way depending again on the style of the author.  Usually I am picturing maps, timelines, relations to other events, and sometimes short 'film clips' of action might be the best way to describe.


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

For me, it depends on the writing style. Some authors write very visually; others don't. But I agree, it's nice to get lost in a book!


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

If it's a good book, I'll be visualizing it. But it's not really a movie playing in my head. Movies are in front of you, on the screen. Good books are better than movies in that they are more immersive than even our current 3D technology.


----------



## Jeanne Marcella (Apr 5, 2013)

I love this topic! I always thought I was the only one that ever happened to. I end up going into "the zone." It's not quite full-blown moving pictures in my head, but it's like I don't even see the page or the words. Coming out of that is very jarring. 

Jeanne


----------



## MineBook (May 31, 2013)

Depends on books storyline. Some gets into, some gets just reading words. For myselft is very difficult to imagine characters, because many authors write only few details how they look.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Yes! I have a viid wmagination, and am quite visual, as well. (I remember when I read the book, _Far and Away_. Nicole Kidman and Tom Cruise had already been cast as the leads, and I pictured both of them as I read the book.)

I've taught reading (remedial/Chapter I/Title I) to elementary children for 30 of my 33 years as a teacher. I have always told my students to try visualizing the books that they read. For many years, I have suggested that the kids imagine that they are recording the book being read on a VCR (now DVR) in his or her head. When they do this, the kids take ownership of the reading process as it relates to them. (I hate the expression "take ownership," but it works.) Not only do many of my kids experience the feeling of being "in" the book, but it's easy to "rewind" to enjoy favorite parts of the book or to remember a particular event. This may sound really weird to some of you, but it has worked well for many kids. In fact, occasionally former students will see me or tell me on FB how much that technique has helped them over the years. With some students, I have had to spend some time with them on the process of visualization. A few have not been able to visualize well enough to use the technique, so they found other ways to achieve the same goal. Visualization of a book is not, of course, the only aid that the kids use to enhance their enjoyment and understanding of what they have read, but is one of a number of things that they do.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

Huge difference between the two.
I could read a book and think about it making a good movie but no way that I could think of the book as a movie. If you're writing a fiction novel, you could know that it might be a good movie if it were to reach that point but to believe "you're reading a movie in your mind out of a book?"
There will be many in the future that write fiction ebooks that will get that break and go from unknown to well known with a book story created out of their minds that some producer will take a chance with to develop it to film.
With more and more being added daily, sooner or later movie producers and directors will take on the ideas created from the great Indie Authors to make box office hits. Its only a matter of time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Book Master said:


> Huge difference between the two.
> I could read a book and think about it making a good movie but no way that I could think of the book as a movie. If you're writing a fiction novel, you could know that it might be a good movie if it were to reach that point but to believe "you're reading a movie in your mind out of a book?"
> There will be many in the future that write fiction ebooks that will get that break and go from unknown to well known with a book story created out of their minds that some producer will take a chance with to develop it to film.
> With more and more being added daily, sooner or later movie producers and directors will take on the ideas created from the great Indie Authors to make box office hits. Its only a matter of time.


It seems to me that there's a big difference between actually picturing the book as a marketable movie and visualizing the story. Picturing a movie per se isn't what I do.


----------



## senserial (Jan 29, 2013)

In my opinion, it depends on the reader(how imaginative you are, if you are a "visual" type etc), the genre and the story. When I read fiction for example,the story  almost always turns into a movie in my mind.


----------



## JenniferHarlow (Jun 8, 2013)

In my family (we're six) four of us are readers and two are not. When I asked the two who don't read that often if when they read they see it as a movie in their head, they said no. The four of us do.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

JenniferHarlow said:


> In my family (we're six) four of us are readers and two are not. When I asked the two who don't read that often if when they read they see it as a movie in their head, they said no. The four of us do.


lnteresting...I can't imagine NOT seeing a book visually as I read. No wonder some people don't like to read.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> lnteresting...I can't imagine NOT seeing a book visually as I read. No wonder some people don't like to read.


That's part of the reason that I teach my Title I reading students to visualize what they read.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, whether I am reading or writing. I can see a scene take place in my head even before I write it so I just write down what I see and hear. With reading it's a little different as I have to rely completely on the author's imagination. I am frequently surprised when I see the movie because it is rarely as I visualized it. But the only major disappointment I have had with this was in The Lord of the Rings when Lothlorien looked way too Hollywood with all of the fairy lights and fancy platforms and steps. In the book they simply had platforms in the trees with rope ladders to reach them and a light screen that could be shifted to block out the wind, depending on which direction it blew from.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Absolutely. That's why I like more description than less when I read something - I want to be able to picture it perfectly.


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

Always, that's why a book is better than a movie. You already have your characters and what the background is and the movie comes out and it is nothing like yours. Like "Skipping Christmas" Grisham, I laughed so hard when I read that book, but the movie, everything was all wrong compared to my movie.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

The movie comes after for me.  I'll read a great book and be so absorbed in it I'll feel part of the story.  Then, once the book is finished, I'll often "see" what happens next as a movie unspooling in my mind, carrying the characters and story along.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

It's funny. When I read, I'm really absorbed in the experience of reading.

But when I write, it's as if I'm watching a movie and writing it down.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When I write it's definitely a movie in my head, often complete with movie stars taking the part of my characters. It works beautifully until I put my fingers on the keyboard and then it just seems to disappear into a mist and the words don't translate. I wonder when they'll make an app that moves the pictures in your brain into words on the screen without having to type them in


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

Harriet Schultz said:


> Because stories take on a visual quality for me, I find that the models pictured on book covers rarely resemble the characters I picture in my mind. I don't pay much attention to them before I start to read, but when I finish and look back at the cover, my reaction is usually, "Nah, that's not them." Does anyone else react this way or is it just me?


Totally in agreement with this sentiment. And yes, when I read (and write) it plays out like a movie that I am dreaming, and am very much right in the middle of all of it as I observe the story unfolding.


----------



## elizabethareeves (Jul 6, 2013)

When I read, it is not like a movie playing in my head. It is more like i am living in the experience. I feel like I am in their world but like standing off to the side. Its like Scrooge in The Christmas Story when he goes and sees his live play out in front of him.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

No, not a movie, I don't visualize the story. At the same time, though I'm completely lost in it, to the point that I'm dead to the world  (literally, I don't hear or see what happens around me while I'm reading). 

I can't translate what happens in sensory impressions, it is more like I'm mind-melding with the book.


----------



## DaisyGriffin (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, or like I am experiencing it myself.  To the point that I cannot always recall if a certain story/scene was from a movie or a book.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Seleya said:


> No, not a movie, I don't visualize the story. At the same time, though I'm completely lost in it, to the point that I'm dead to the world (literally, I don't hear or see what happens around me while I'm reading).
> 
> I can't translate what happens in sensory impressions, it is more like I'm mind-melding with the book.


Yes, mind melding with book is a good way of saying it. I too can't really describe what exactly happens, but I do know its not like watching a movie. But I am engaged way more than with a movie. I always know what goes on around me when I watch something. But I can be completely gone inside the story when I read.

For me its a "seeing" the story and the characters with my being. That doesn't sound right. I just don't have the words to describe. I'll steal the mind meld.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Anotherdreamer said:


> When I read, I often lose myself in a book to the point that I don't even realize I'm flipping pages. It becomes a movie of sorts, playing in my brain. The same thing happens when I'm writing. I'm curious to see how many people this happens to.


Yes. When writing it is like stepping into another world and when you return you are so much more rested or at least fulfilled. Sometimes it is hard but usually that is just physcial. But yes the movie starts and you are gone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Yes, mind melding with book is a good way of saying it. I too can't really describe what exactly happens, but I do know its not like watching a movie. But I am engaged way more than with a movie. I always know what goes on around me when I watch something. But I can be completely gone inside the story when I read.
> 
> For me its a "seeing" the story and the characters with my being. That doesn't sound right. I just don't have the words to describe. I'll steal the mind meld.


I like your mind melding analogy - for me, it doesn't happens every time, but when I read a "strong" book, I have this visceral feeling in my gut. Sometimes it's like somebody punches me, but not in a bad way; the pain isn't here, but intensity is.
Every time I read The Master and Margarita, I feel like I can't stand on my two feet. Never happens with any other medium, just with books. And I really like videogames, love interactivity, but they're still not on that level as books. At least, not for me.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Writers should see their stories as a movie in their head so they don't make mistakes like this:

_"He put his hands on both her shoulders, and lifted her tear-stained face to his". 
_
I wonder what he used to lift her tear-stained face if both  his hands were on her shoulders !!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Writers should see their stories as a movie in their head so they don't make mistakes like this:
> 
> _"He put his hands on both her shoulders, and lifted her tear-stained face to his".
> _
> I wonder what he used to lift her tear-stained face if both his hands were on her shoulders !!


Is that an actual quote? If so, yikes! I'm afraid I'd quit reading as soon as I discovered that error.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> _"He put his hands on both her shoulders, and lifted her tear-stained face to his".
> _
> I wonder what he used to lift her tear-stained face if both his hands were on her shoulders !!


Tentacles of course you sillies.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Is that an actual quote? If so, yikes! I'm afraid I'd quit reading as soon as I discovered that error.


It was one in a list of typo quotes. The original error quoted was ' _her tea-stained face'_ No one else seemed to have noticed the other problem


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> It was one in a list of typo quotes. The original error quoted was ' _her tea-stained face'_ No one else seemed to have noticed the other problem


I guess the other readers must have been so caught up in the story that they didn't notice that the character either had three arms or something was amiss in the writing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I guess the other readers must have been so caught up in the story that they didn't notice that the character either had three arms or something was amiss in the writing.


But, see, if it is a really good story, that is the sort of thing that a reader might miss!  OTOH, if your attention is wandering from the plot and you don't much care about the characters, that's exactly the thing you start noticing. You'd notice it even faster if it said 'tea-stained'. 

FWIW, I'm guessing this syntax type error crept in in the editing process. Probably it was a much longer and more unwieldy description and the editor (who could also have been the author) cut it down and didn't realize it made the sentence then more or less contradict itself. And, really, you do know what they _meant_. . . . . . .

But as to movies in my head (oh, the OP -- how quaint!  ) no -- I don't think so. . . . . .


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

I definitely picture the story in my head. Then when I watch the movie, I go, hmm...that's not the way I pictured it.


----------



## Savannah Rayne (Jul 22, 2013)

If it's well written with good description and the author has given enough details to set the stage, then absolutely...yes!


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep   Though I tried explaining this once to my mom and brother, and they looked at me funny


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

This may have already been discussed, but when Diana Gabaldon announced the name of the actor who would play the iconic Jamie Fraser, the much-loved hero of her Outlander novels, there was an uproar on her Facebook page from readers who claimed he was not the Jamie Fraser of their imaginations — the man who was the star of the movie running in their heads through the thousands and thousands of pages Gabaldon wrote. 
She, the character's creator and really the only person who REALLY knows him intimately, said that when she saw the actor's audition tape she thought, "That's Jamie Fraser." But that won't stop fans of her novels from having someone else star in the Outlander movie that runs in their heads as they read!


----------



## Nimbuschick (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes, with actors cast and everything


----------

